# .htaccess Problem auf Redhat Linux Server



## sven m (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo habe nen Server am laufen für meine Test Scripte.... habe ein .htaccess script "installiert" was von http://www.z-host.com/scripts/ilogin ist.

habe in der http.conf glaube ich alles eingestellt user erstellen geht auch nur wenn ich ihn löchen will bekomm ich folgende Fehler meldung:

Warning: fopen(".htpasswd", "a+") - Keine Berechtigung in /var/www/html/enter-page/members/ilogin_core.inc.php on line 46

An error ocurred. Unable to open password file for writing. Please check the file permissions on your password file


Was mach ich da falsch ? 

Mein System:

Redhat Linux 9.0, MYsQl, php, Apache.


----------



## Ben Ben (15. Januar 2004)

der Apache Dienst läuft unter einem bestimmten user, idR "Apache".
Nur wurde die .htaccess wohl nicht von diesem Benutzer angelegt,
bzw dieser Nutzer, unter dem dann auch das PHP-Script läuft
und somit darf er nicht drauf Zugreifen. Kannst dir abhelfen,
indem du mit chown den Owner des htacces datei änderst


----------



## sven m (15. Januar 2004)

Danke so hat es geklappt....ist zwar umständlich .... aber naja ...

DANKE


----------

